# Ear crop in the Pa Nj NY area



## Lvargas (Oct 2, 2010)

Just need help finding somewhere where i could take my 10week old pup to get his ears cropped


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Try calling the vets in your area and asking if they crop/dock. Ask about their experience (how much time they have doing said procedure), and if you go to pay them a visit, make sure you ask to see pix of their previous work. Also, make sure you have pix from every possible angle to show how you want your dog's ears done. Best of luck to you. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Lvargas (Oct 2, 2010)

thanxz but i called the vets and none do it


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

talk to the breeder. The breeder may know of a good vet.


----------

